# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  COMPRA DE CASTAÑAS DE PRIMERA CALIDAD

## Arturo_BM

ya se cumplió con el requerimiento, muchas gracias.Temas similares: Artículo: Castañas amazónicas retornan a mercado coreano en noviembre Artículo: Castañas con valor agregado VENDO CASTAÑA DE PRIMERA CALIDAD Venta de CASTAÑA  o Nuez de Brasil Primera CALIDAD  2012 Consejos para su primera compra segura en Alibaba.com

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Tengo castaña de brasil 
Usted necesita con cascara o sin cascara??

----------


## Georgina

Tengo castañal en peru departamento madre de dios

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Si tienes castaña envias pof whataspp +51 921921176

----------


## rosaquevedo2016

hola, aun necesitas? esa cantidad u otra para cuando???

----------


## isaac alberto

Hola soy productor de castaña

----------


## Angierr29

Hola Isaac porfa dame tu número , necesito castañas

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS..... LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA*  *CASTAÑAS PARA EXPORTACIÓN.*  *Consultas y pedidos:  931 879 066 WhatsApp 277 4329 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*

----------


## cconvercio

A cuanto el kg de castaña entera pelada? quiero 100 a 200 Kg

----------


## cconvercio

Hola Angie, que cantidad necesitas? tengo los mejores precios...

----------


## CPT BUSINESS PERU

30825621_10155267021341746_247765881_o.jpg30825621_10155267021341746_247765881_o.jpg 
Tenemos Castañas de 1era calidad, procedencia Madre de Dios a la venta con entrega en Lima. 
Ing. Caterine
962388981

----------


## OrganixPeru

Hola Angie, tenemos castañas, hasta 1 contenedor por mes, déjame tus datos de contacto para darte mayor información.

----------


## necava

angie solotenemso convencionales si gustas me llamas al 969712121

----------


## Ray Ochoa

*MILTONJACK IRL.*  SOMOS UNA EMPRESA CONSOLIDADA, CONCESIONARIOS DE MAS DE 1000 HECTÁREAS DEDICADAS AL MANEJO, RECOLECCIÓN, COMERCIALIZACIÓN Y EXTRACCIÓN DE DERIVADOS DE LA CASTANA PROVENIENTE  20180527_113231.jpg20180527_113419.jpg20180529_081422.jpg20180529_081422.jpg  
DE MADRE DE DIOS O TAMBIÉN CONOCIDA COMO NUEZ DEL BRASIL YA SEA AL POR MAYOR Y MENOR.  CONTAMOS CON STOP LIMITADO DE NUECES DE MAS DE 25 MIL KILOGRAMOS QUE ES DE CLASE PRIMERA A-1 CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN, SEA PARA EL MERCADO NACIONAL O INTERNACIONAL, CONTAMOS TAMBIÉN CON LOS CERTIFICADOS FITO SANITARIOS CORRESPONDIENTES, BOLETAS, FACTURAS, PERMISO Y CON LA GUÍAS PARA EL RESPECTIVO TRASLADO DE MERCADERÍA.  CONTAMOS TAMBIÉN CON LA CASTANA DE SEGUNDA POR UN TOTAL DE 5 MIL KILOGRAMOS, CALIDAD A-2 TAMBIÉN PARA EL MERCADO NACIONAL O INTERNACIONAL.  POR ULTIMO, CONTAMOS TAMBIÉN CON ACEITE DE CASTANA O NUEZ DE LA MAS ALTA PUREZA Y 100 % ORGÁNICA Y DE ELABORACIÓN ARTESANAL.  ENTREGAMOS PEDIDOS A NIVEL NACIONAL E INTERNACIONAL, LOS INTERESADOS CONTACTARSE CON EL ASESOR DE VENTAS DE LA EMPRESA RAY EDUARDO OCHOA PAREDES 982087956-944259787. LLAMAR PARA NEGOCIAR LOS PRECIOS O ESCRIBANOS AL CORREO andrede_20@hotmail.com

----------


## Ray Ochoa

SOMOS UNA EMPRESA CONSOLIDADA, CONCESIONARIOS DE MAS DE 1000 HECTÁREAS DEDICADAS AL MANEJO, RECOLECCIÓN, COMERCIALIZACIÓN Y EXTRACCIÓN DE DERIVADOS DE LA CASTANA PROVENIENTE DE MADRE DE DIOS O TAMBIÉN CONOCIDA COMO NUEZ DEL BRASIL YA SEA AL POR MAYOR Y MENOR.  CONTAMOS CON STOP LIMITADO DE NUECES DE MAS DE 25 MIL KILOGRAMOS QUE ES DE CLASE PRIMERA A-1 CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN, SEA PARA EL MERCADO NACIONAL O INTERNACIONAL, CONTAMOS TAMBIÉN CON LOS CERTIFICADOS FITO SANITARIOS CORRESPONDIENTES, BOLETAS, FACTURAS, PERMISO Y CON LA GUÍAS PARA EL RESPECTIVO TRASLADO DE MERCADERÍA.  CONTAMOS TAMBIÉN CON LA CASTANA DE SEGUNDA POR UN TOTAL DE 5 MIL KILOGRAMOS, CALIDAD A-2 TAMBIÉN PARA EL MERCADO NACIONAL O INTERNACIONAL.  POR ULTIMO, CONTAMOS TAMBIÉN CON ACEITE DE CASTANA O NUEZ DE LA MAS ALTA PUREZA Y 100 % ORGÁNICA Y DE ELABORACIÓN ARTESANAL.  ENTREGAMOS PEDIDOS A NIVEL NACIONAL E INTERNACIONAL, LOS INTERESADOS CONTACTARSE CON EL ASESOR DE VENTAS DE LA EMPRESA RAY EDUARDO OCHOA PAREDES 982087956-944259787. LLAMAR PARA NEGOCIAR LOS PRECIOS

----------


## Luis Enrique 1

Buenas, somos productores de castaña de primera calidad y de castañas partidas, Hacemos envíos a nivel nacional. Contactarse al celular 935139903. Gracias.

----------


## Luis Enrique 1

Buenas noches somos productores de Madre de Dios, estamos ofreciendo castaña primera de calidad ya seco al2.5%de humedad sellado al vacío en caja de 20 kilos, al,precio de 560 soles, contáctenos al 935139903. Gracias.

----------


## Luis Enrique 1

Hola angierr29 somos productores de castaña de primera calidad estamos ofrecimiento sellado al vacío en caja de 20 kilos a 560soles hacemos envíos a nivel nacional contáctenos al 935139903

----------

